# Longbow



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Picked up a great read today at the bookstore, The Longbow by Mike Loades. He tracks the earliest development of this weapon and it's evolution as a weapon of war against the armored knights of the aristocracy. Armor was developed to thrawt the effects of the bow and then arrows developed to penetrate the new armor. An arms race from a thousand years ago. Enjoy.


----------

